# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Top 5 quán cà phê ngắm Hà Nội từ trên cao - cac quan cafe o Ha Noi

## hangnt

*Không gian thoáng đãng, yên tĩnh và có view đẹp, đó chính là điểm cộng của những quán cà phê trên cao đang ngày càng được yêu thích.

1. Avalon Cafe Lounge*

Để đến được với quán, bạn sẽ phải chịu khó tìm một chút khi quán có mặt tiền khiêm tốn và nằm lẫn giữa các ngôi nhà khác trên con phố cổ Cầu Gỗ. Nhưng chỉ cần mất 5 phút đi thang máy, Avalon Cafe Lounge sẽ mở ra trước mắt bạn với một không gian êm dịu và thư thái. Từ trên cao, thưởng thức một món ăn truyền thống, hay nhâm nhi ly trà nóng, bạn sẽ thấy trọn vẹn cả hồ Gươm, ngấm hơn tình yêu dành trọn cho Hà Nội.

Thu mình tại một góc nhỏ nơi lan can của quán, bạn sẽ tận hưởng được cảm giác sống chậm, nhưng lại không bị tách ra khỏi nhịp sống hối hả, nhộn nhịp của phố phường khi được theo dõi từ trên cao. Cách decor khéo léo cùng ánh đèn nhè nhẹ, từng khoảng không gian của Avalon tạo nên những góc thư giãn riêng ấm cúng mà hẳn khi bạn đã bước chân vào, sẽ chẳng muốn rời đi.

_Địa chỉ: Tầng 5, 73 Cầu Gỗ
Đồ uống: 40.000 - 70.000 đồng
Dịch vụ thuê chụp ảnh: 300.000 đồng cho 2 tiếng (từ 8h đến 14h)._




*2. The Rooftop*

Hẳn bạn sẽ bắt gặp cảm giác hồi hộp, khi phải đứng thang máy lâu một chút mới có thể tìm thấy Rooftop "lơ lửng" trên tầng 19.

Những khung cửa kính lớn được thay cho các bức tường, giúp Rooftop tràn ngập ánh sáng và không khí thoáng đãng. Hướng đến sự sang trọng và đẳng cấp, quán cầu kỳ đến từng chi tiết trong nội thất và mang dáng dấp phong cách rất Tây.

Với khoảng không gian rộng ngoài trời, thưởng thức một ly cocktail, với giai điệu du dương, êm dịu, hay hòa mình trong dòng nhạc sôi đông từ DJ vào buổi tối, Rooftop sẽ giúp bạn tận hưởng trọn vẹn những giây phút đó. Tuy nhiên, giá cả sẽ là điều bạn nên cân nhắc, nhưng nếu đã chịu chơi một lần, hẳn bạn sẽ không cảm thấy tiếc.

_Địa chỉ: Tầng 19, tòa Pacific Place, 83B Lý Thường Kiệt, Hoàn Kiếm
Đồ uống: Cocktail 135.000 - 155.000 đồng
Suất ăn trưa: 90.000 - 250.000 đồng
Quán bar mở cửa: 21h-24h._




*3. Illy Café*

Không ở vị trí quá cao khi chỉ tọa lạc ở tầng 5, nhưng Illy mang lại cảm giác thú vị, khi bạn vừa có thể thưởng thức một ly espresso đặc trưng kiểu Italy mà vẫn được ngắm nhìn Hà Nội cổ kính. Không gian châu Âu giữa lòng Hà Nội, với tách cà phê nhỏ, sẽ giúp bạn tìm được hương vị lạ, khi đã quá quen với café vỉa hè đặc trưng ở những con phố cổ.

Với không gian hẹp nhưng lại trải dài dọc suốt mặt tiền của tòa nhà, nên dù ngồi ở vị trí nào trong quán, bạn cũng có thể ngắm nhìn hồ Gươm thơ mộng. Nếu muốn một lần thay đổi thói quen với quán cà phê cũ cùng hương vị quen thuộc, Illy sẽ là địa điểm bạn nên tham khảo và tìm đến.

_Địa chỉ: Tòa nhà số 3B Lê Thái Tổ, Hoàn Kiếm._




*4. Summit Lounge*

Quán nằm trên tầng 20 của khách sạn Sofitel Plaza và bạn sẽ phải đi thang máy hai lần để đến nơi. Summit Lounge có được tầm nhìn đẹp nhất tại Hà Nội, nhưng cũng là một trong những quán đắt đỏ nhất. Từ Summit Lounge, bạn sẽ có thể nhìn được trọn vẹn và bao quát hồ Tây, hồ Trúc Bạch, sông Hồng và đường Thanh Niên.

Điểm khác biệt và còn hơi bất tiện, khi Summit Lounge chỉ mở cừa từ 16h mỗi ngày. Nếu để thưởng thức trà hay cà phê, bạn nên đến trước 20h, vì sau đó, Summit Lounge sẽ chỉ phục vụ các loại rượu và cocktail. Những cũng với chính khoảng thời gian đó, bạn sẽ chỉ được ngắm nhìn hồ Tây lặng sóng trong buổi hoàng hôn, hay ánh đèn lung linh rực rỡ trên con đường Thanh Niên thơ mộng. Nếu một lần được ngắm khoảnh khắc kỳ diệu và lãng mạn đó cùng người mình yêu, hẳn Summit Lounge sẽ là lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho ngày Valentine sắp tới của bạn. 

_Địa chỉ; Tầng 20, khách sạn Sofitel Plaza, số 1 Thanh Niên
>> Bản đồ địa điểm đến Summit Lounge
Đồ uống: Cocktail: 180.000 đồng
Đồ ăn: 200.000 - 300.000 đồng
Quán bar: Tối thứ 6,7 (21h-1h)._






*5. Zodi café*

Mang phong cách xì tin, trẻ trung, Zodi có vị trí nổi bật so với các quán khác. Quán nằm trên tầng 11 là một vị trí lý tưởng để tránh được sự ồn ào và khói bụi từ con phố tấp nập Triệu Việt Vương. So với các quán trên, Zodi không có view đẹp bằng khi phóng tầm mắt xuống, bạn sẽ nhìn thấy các mái nhà nhấp nhô, san sát nhau.

Đối với dân văn phòng, quán sẽ là một địa chỉ thích hợp cho những phút nghỉ trưa ít ỏi với các món ăn nhanh và đồ uống được chế biến đơn giản, Đối với giới trẻ, Zodi thu hút các bạn bởi những góc decor lạ mắt và cầu kỳ để chụp ảnh. Một quán cà phê lý tưởng nếu bạn là người ưa hình thức.

_Địa chỉ: Tầng 11, 156 Triệu Việt Vương
Đồ uống: 25.000 - 70.000 đồng
Suất ăn: 40.000 - 60.000 đồng._






(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

----------


## Mituot

Wow toàn quán view đẹp  :cuoi1: 
Đến đây thưởng thức cafe thì thật là tuyệt

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Mấy quán này thì nối tiếng Hà Thành roài
ko đến hơi phí

----------


## Woona

Thích nhất là quán  Avalon   :love struck:

----------


## jhonnyboy

Chụp ảnh ở mấy quán này thì tuyệt  :Wink: )

----------


## seonhatnghe

Nhìn dễ thương và sang trọng ghê luôn!
Quán này đẹp và có thể chụp ảnh cũng được.
Nước uống nhìn cũng rất chỉnh chu và chú ý họa tiết.
mình rất thích những quán được quan tâm đến từng tiểu tiết như thế này!

----------


## hcpro

Mọi người có vẻ đã đi rồi mà khen ghê thế, thật là tò mò  :Smile:

----------


## thientai206

đẹp nhờ, hum nào pai đi mí được

----------


## hoaban

Nhìn không gian đẹp, sang trọng quá. Không biết có cơ hội vào những chỗ này không??

----------


## rose

toàn quán đẹp + sang trọng

----------


## dung89

View mấy quán này thì đẹp rồi
Thích nhứt ko gian quán đầu tiên

----------

